# police academy



## stubby39 (Jul 5, 2011)

I dent go to school for criminal justice and I am very much interested in becoming a police officer. I do not know the best way or where to start this career. I am hoping someone can direct me and give me some insight on the information. Thanks in advance!


----------



## FordMustang (Nov 8, 2005)

(1) Go to school
(2) Join the military
(3) Both

/end thread


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Learning proper grammar is a good start.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

College degree, lots of leg work, and good luck are all things you will need. You will find lots of valuable information here in between all the ball busting and such. Thick skin and being attentive will give you your answers.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

FordMustang said:


> (1) Go to school
> (2) Join the military
> (3) Both
> 
> /end thread


4.) Leave New England. Almost every state south of Delaware is constantly hiring.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

stubby39 said:


> I dent go to school for criminal justice and I am very much interested in becoming a police officer. I do not know the best way or where to start this career. I am hoping someone can direct me and give me some insight on the information. Thanks in advance!


Wasn't this discussed in school? Are you telling us that during your two or four years in college, this was not talked about over and over? If not, you kinda got short changed.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Asked and answered, thanks...


----------

